# New tank Brichardi



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm an italian guy ( so sorry for my english ) and I want to buy a new tank for Neolamprologus Brichardi. I've found a 100x30x45 cm tank and the glass thickness is 6 mm, is it enough?
i'm going to use the internal filter (450 Lt/h), I hope that for the first period it will be okay.
Otherwise Which species can I inser? Also considering a possible Malawi tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is the right length for brichardi but on the small side for most Malawi.

Do a species tank.

IDK about the glass thickness, maybe someone else will chime in. Was the tank made to hold water? Not a reptile tank?


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Thank you. So, ruled out the malawi option, I'll insert tanganika fishes. Are there other options more than L. Brichardi? I like very much Julidochromis, can they live with Brichardi?
I've just bought a Juwel Rio 180 that has 8mm-thick-glasses and I'll use the internal filter of this aquarium.
What color of sand should be better?


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

I forgot to tell you that i like also Altolamprologus Calvus/Compressiceps


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Brichardi are hard on other tank mates when they spawn, most people find a species tank works best with them.

If you would prefer Julidochromis or Calvus they can each do well in a 39" tank but I would not do both. Either can do well with shellies though in a 39" tank.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Brichardi are hard on other tank mates when they spawn, most people find a species tank works best with them.
> 
> If you would prefer Julidochromis or Calvus they can each do well in a 39" tank but I would not do both. Either can do well with shellies though in a 39" tank.


 Ok, thank you, I get it.
So the options are:
- Brichardi - single species
- Lamprologus buscheri - singles species ?
- Julido/Altolamprologus ( which species ? ) + Caudopunctatus/Ocellatus

What about Leleupi?

Tomorrow I'm going to look for rocks to create the layout.

Sorry again for my english, I'm ashamed


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Leleupi will kill shellies, and I am not sure I would do them in a a 39" tank anyway. Maybe someone else will chime in.

Go with a small, peaceful Julidochromis like Gombe. Any calvus will do...whatever your preference...black...white, etc.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

In case of Calvus/Julido + shellies, would they successfully breed?
And Lamprologus buscheri can live with other species?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Buscheri are a little tricky...see the Cichlid-forum Library for an article on them. They act like leleupi to some extent, so I am thinking no shellies and not sure how they will be in a smaller tank.

The calvus or julidochromis and shellies will spawn, but to raise fry you will need to remove the babies from the tank and raise them separately. You may get some survivor fry, especially with shellies and julidochromis.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

And can't I keep two pair of shellies + one of julidochromis or 2 pairs of julido + one of shellies?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fish don't always follow your wishes. If you stock with six unsexed juveniles you are MOST likely to end up with one pair...two pairs can happen but it is unusual. Especially in a tank that is not that long...chances are better in a 72" tank than a 39" tank.

If you don't want to rehome fish, you could choose a shellie species that colonizes rather than pairs: multifasciatus. If you buy six...they are likely to be fine together throughout their lifetimes.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

I used to have a 15 g with Multifasciatus, I'm tired of them :lol: 
A last question, I promise, a pair of calvus + a pair of julidochromis ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not put two rock dwellers in a tank that is less than 48" long.

A pair of rock dwellers and a pair of caudopunctatus.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Ok, and can caudopunctatus be without shells? I don't like them, I prefer rocks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine ignored the shells and excavated between and under 2 rocks. Worth a try.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Ok, I've decided on Altolaprologus + Caudopunctatus.
Can I freely choose between Calvus and Compressiceps? I much prefer Compressiceps


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Ok, I've decided on Altolamprologus + Caudopunctatus.
Can I freely choose between calvus and compressions? I much prefer compressiceps


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes you can substitute compressiceps for the calvus.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Yesterday I've setted up the tank. Here's the result, what you think?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice looking. How deep is that substrate?


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Between the rocks and the bottom glass there is a 2 cm polystyrene panel, so I think the substrate is about 3 cm


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is the panel under the substrate an under gravel filter?


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Sorry, but I didn't understand


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the purpose of the polystyrene panel?


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

To distribute rocks' weight to all the bottom glass and to protect it


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

I was wandering if the rocks on the right side were too much and occupied too much space. What do you think?
And is that stack of rocks okay for Altolamprologus? There are lots of ravines


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks fine to me. Can't tell if any rocks are touching the glass...I would leave a space the size of the siphon between all rocks and glass.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Rocks are supported by the back glass, actually. But if I need I can remove them to clean.
Why shouldn't rocks touch the glass?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Having space all the way around the rock piles leaves more room for the fish to claim territories and for maintenance siphoning the substrate and scraping the glass are facilitated.

Plus it is very easy to scratch glass with the rocks.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Rocks are supported by the glass to have an high stack of rocks, otherwise it would be lower. And there is a black multiexel panel between rocks and the back glass to avoid scratches. Do you think I should move the rocks?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

After a number of years with rocks touching glass, I don't do it anymore. Why not wait and see how you feel about it long term?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think you will be fine the way it is now. Good call on protecting the glass sides though, scratches are very ugly.

What you may have to do over time is occasionally remove the rocks closest to the glass to remove any debris that built up or use a power head or similar item to flush stuff out from behind the rocks.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi guys,
about a week ago I've bought two juvenile A. Calvus . I can't recognize if they're a couple, but one is alwasy on the left side of the tank and the other one is on the right side. After 3/4 days after, I've bought another one hoping to have a couple, but now he's always near the surface and the others two attack it when it try to go to the bottom of the tank.
I can't buy another one because my garden hasn't avaibility of other Calvus, but I can buy some caudopunctatus.
What should I do? Are the first two that I've bought a couple due to their behaviour towards the third?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would remove the victim calvus. You will not know for sure if the original two are a pair until they produce fry...how large are they?

You could try six caudopunctatus instead if your beneficial bacteria can handle the bioload.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> I would remove the victim calvus. You will not know for sure if the original two are a pair until they produce fry...how large are they?
> 
> You could try six caudopunctatus instead if your beneficial bacteria can handle the bioload.


Thank you. 
Calvus are about 6/7 cm. I've just bought 2 Caudopunctatus, next week the garden'll have new availability. Calvus are not attacking them also because they already are 10 cm, but the victim calvus is still in an high corner of the tank.
So I should keep only 2 Calvus, right? And if they are not a pair what should I do?
Moreover in the tank there are lots of algae becuase there are 2 neon T5. Unfortunately I can't turn on only one, so what can I do? I'm thinking to insert some lemna that should consume some nitrates


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They might be a pair, but in any case you need to remove the newcomer or add 5 more fish.

It is not a good idea to add 1 or 2 at a time...the existing fish are likely to attack the newcomer unless there are a lot of them to create a distraction.

Change water to lower nitrates...what do your test results say? Turn off the lights entirely...just turn them on for viewing.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks for your reply and sorry if I'm writing just now ,but I've been very busy these days.
About algae, I've resolved. I've removed most of them manually and with a change of water nitrates are quite low.
I've sold the victim calvus and one of the caudopunctatus because they were both male and the one I've sold was victim of the other one. This week or the next should arrive a female caudopunctatus to my garden.
Now the problem is that there is a very aggressive calvus on the left side of the tank that attack everyone who is near, so the other calvus and the caudopunctatus. On the right side there are the other calvus and the caudounctatus, but this last sometime attacks the calvus. I really don't know what to do. Help me please


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Take out the aggressive calvus for now and try adding him back after your 3-week quarantine of the new caudopunctatus.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Ok, thank. I'm goint to try. If this will not work I think that i'll replace Altolamprologus with Julidochromis Dickfeldi, but it would be a shame because altolamprologus are wonderful


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would try to find a smaller, more peaceful julidochromis like Gombe for this size tank.

Although if you can't get six you are likely to have the same problem as you are having with the calvus.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

And what if would buy other 3 altolamprologus after a week then the female Caudopunctus? So there would be the 3 new Altos and the other two they I already have


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would add all four at once. Quarantine them in a separate tank for 3 weeks first.


----------



## leo9999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Since yesterday one of the two calvus has been near the surface in a corner and the other calvus and the caudopunctatus attacks him. I think I should immediatly add the 3 new calvus to mitigate their aggression, right?
And for you adding these 3 new calvus will I solve the problem of calvus' aggression? Is probable that it will form a peaceful pair?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want to quarantine any new fish before adding them to an existing tank. I would isolate the victim calvus in the meantime.


----------

